# is this a piraya..



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

these pictures were taken 5 minutes after i put him in his tank, he was stressed, and it was dark so you can barely see his colors, if you look close you can see the flamlike pattern,

usualy the colors run from his gills to his tail, but like i said he was was stressed at it was dark in my room, not to mention a POS camera


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

um...pretty sure its a red belly looks just like mine sometimes at night when the colors from his belly run out and the bottom looks almost white......im not the best Id'er so im sure someone else can jump in and give a second opinion


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

RBP. 
Pretty unique looking though


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

why do u say a RB jus outta curiosity


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. nattereri.

The red eye is one factor you can look too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

red

pirayas have very noticable flames


----------

